# Hipstreet Phase MP3



## l_m1k0_l (Apr 7, 2015)

I have an issue with this mp3 player's "Random" play option...

It's not really random at all and plays the same order each time...

Like for instance, if I have 300 songs on it and I start it at song #1 it will go to song #42, to song #300 each time...

Even if i start at song #2 and turn on the random option it will still go to song #42 and then to #300 and so on in the same random order as before...

So as you see, not random at all. It seems that instead of going from song #1 to #2 to #3 like the "Normal" play option it sets a specific ordered sequence but is not at all random...

Any solutions to this? Thanks in advance...

ps: sorry if this is already posted. I checked and found no results...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

What is the make and model number of the unit?

I've had MP3 players to the exact same thing, in fact my phone did the same before they patched it.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

"Random" varies by device. Of course it's not truly random, it's math equation based on various criteria. The "randomness" is based upon the complexity of the equation used.

As noted above, the only "fix" would come from the manufacturer via a firmware update.


----------



## l_m1k0_l (Apr 7, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Hi and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> What is the make and model number of the unit?
> 
> I've had MP3 players to the exact same thing, in fact my phone did the same before they patched it.


Thanks for the reply.

The make and model number is: HS-604-4GBMX 28905-01124.



JimE said:


> "Random" varies by device. Of course it's not truly random, it's math equation based on various criteria. The "randomness" is based upon the complexity of the equation used.
> 
> As noted above, the only "fix" would come from the manufacturer via a firmware update.


Thanks for the reply.

Oh I see. So there's is no other way to fix this manually?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

> Oh I see. So there's is no other way to fix this manually?


Most likely not. That's just how they build it, keeps the price down.


----------

